# 1905 home with wallpaper and shiplap... wall help?



## JoesSweetheart (Feb 25, 2012)

Our house was built in 1905. The past two owners where obviously not-so-bright. 'nough said. 

Anyhow, all the wallpaper was stripped in the living and dining room, the walls varnished and that was it. Problem is, when we blow in insulation eventually, some areas the overlaps expanded and you can actually see into the wall.

Two bedrooms still have wallpaper. The previous owners tore off a big 5x8 chunk off the wall and then decided it was too much work to continue.

Can you plaster over shiplap? Is it a good idea?

With drywall, I'm afraid of tearing off the trimwork for fear of breaking it, since it is nearly 115 years old. 

And beadboard... two rooms are already done in beadboard and I'm afraid more would just be too much in one house.

What would you do?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

JoesSweetheart said:


> Our house was built in 1905.
> Can you plaster over shiplap? Is it a good idea?
> 
> What would you (think I can/should) do?


I don't think you can half measure it.

Either choose to live within the limits of the original design/materials...
or choose to pull off all the wood (including trim) and start over.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you post a picture.
I can just imagine all the air leaks coming from those walls.


----------



## JoesSweetheart (Feb 25, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-DMq3hflJEJw/UQvh6xGwK3I/AAAAAAAAAB8/KG3graHK5b8/s1600/DSCN0545.JPG

This is the only pic I have of the walls, currently.

This house is far from airtight. The exterior has been redone in vinyl siding with the foam between it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Whole lot of work but there's no reason that trim could not be removed. If a piece does get damaged it's just simple flat stock.
Any idea if there's even any insulation behind that siding?
Antique wiring still in place?
Are you in love with that look?


----------



## JoesSweetheart (Feb 25, 2012)

No insulation as far as we can tell.

The house was completely professionally rewired in 1998 and very well done, thank God.

In love with the look, not so much. 3 of 4 walls in the living room have been 'caulked'. The 1/4" gaps have been filled with some sort of caulking and then painted over. Problem was, the ceiling was lowered in (guessing) 1970-80, then taken out again in the 90's when it was rewired. So the caulked gaps go up 8' but the remaining 2' are uncaulked.
For the sake of uniformity, should I fill in the gaps of the 4th wall and the remaining 2ft with something? It would probably help when we go to do the blow-in insulation as well, correct? Just so we don't have it coming out the cracks?

Thanks Joecaption, you've been a big help.


----------

